# Where to go?



## Glynda (Apr 3, 2013)

My 91 year old mother has always wanted to "go out west and see the mountains." In addition to mountain scenery, Mother needs a unit on one level, or as few stairs as possible or an elevator. She loves to cook and will be staying in the unit a lot, resting, reading and looking at the view.  We'll take her on scenic drives. 

Hubby and I like nice lodging, good restaurants and unique shopping (small boutiques, crafts, art, etc.). We are not skiers or very much into sports at all and will hopefully be going in September or October. Montana is out of the running. 

Did some special place available through RCI pop into your mind while reading this?  Where? 

Your thoughts and suggestions will be much appreciated!

Glynda


----------



## Rent_Share (Apr 3, 2013)

Colorado Ski Areas should be plentiful in the summer.

Marriott's would fit the bill, but they are II

Has the Doctor cleared her for 7 - 8 K altitude

Although avoidable you can get as high as 11K and still be on the interstate

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eisenhower_Tunnel


----------



## Glynda (Apr 3, 2013)

*Good thinking!*

Thanks for that reminder!  She has not.  I have been to Denver and suffered for about 24 hours with an awful headache.

Yes, I think Colorado.  But the openings are in late Oct. early Nov.
Estes Park?  Breckenridge?  Durango?


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 3, 2013)

Look into the resorts in and around Jackson, Wyoming.  The Grand Tetons are nearby, scenery is beautiful, and there are plenty of scenic drives in the area.

Dave


----------



## susieq (Apr 3, 2013)

How about Pagosa Springs?? We were out there years back, and stayed in the Teal units ~ walk right in from the parking area, no stairs, (was a 2 bdrm., 2 bath ), can't remember if it was a handicapped unit or not, full kitchen.  A short drive out of town, we drove up to Wolf Creek Pass, (The Great Divide), what a view!!  We also drove one day down to the Four Corners ~ long drive, but I thought really interesting ~ we drove back through New Mexico, beautiful scenery!! 

Don't know if it'll help, for a month or so before we went, we walked at least a mile every day, and drank lots of water.  Were never bothered by altitude OR jet lag!

Good for you, taking your Mother ~ something you'll both remember always! Have a great trip wherever you go!! :whoopie:


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 3, 2013)

Jackson Hole, Wyoming or Park City, UT or Sun Valley, ID. All are easily accessible, have good resort amenities, viewable mountains. Park City would be a little higher than Denver, but the others are a good bit lower. My vote would be for Jackson for the 'best' Western experience- adjacent to Grand Teton Nat'l Park. PC for the most resorts and easiest to fly to. Sun Valley would have the least number of accessible timeshares, but the S.V. Lodge offers luxury digs.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 3, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> Jackson Hole, Wyoming or Park City, UT or Sun Valley, ID. All are easily accessible, have good resort amenities, viewable mountains. Park City would be a little higher than Denver, but the others are a good bit lower. My vote would be for Jackson for the 'best' Western experience- adjacent to Grand Teton Nat'l Park. PC for the most resorts and easiest to fly to. Sun Valley would have the least number of accessible timeshares, but the S.V. Lodge offers luxury digs.



Great minds think alike, Jim.  See my post #4.  

Dave


----------



## sue1947 (Apr 3, 2013)

Estes Park would also be a good option.  The drive up and over Trail Ridge Road is very scenic.  You would definitely want to do this in Sept vs Oct when the snows might close the road.  Estes Park is around 8000' with the drives going up to 10-13000' so this would allow you to sleep lower which is best.  The town has lots of nice little shops as well.

OR:  further west try the area around Bend, OR.   In particular, anything at Sunriver which is a large resort developement with a river running through it.  The nearby Three Sisters Wilderness and Cascade Lakes drive is spectacular.  This is also quite a bit lower if elevation is a problem.  Sunriver is in the 4000' range.  The town of Bend and, more so, Sisters have some nice shops.  Timeshares are at Sunriver (south of Bend), Eagle Crest (north of town near Redmond which is where the airport is) or west of Bend up towards Mt Bachelor.  Any would be nice.  If the timeshare options don't work out, then renting a place at Black Butte Ranch would be really nice.  I've done that quite a few times and it is my favorite spot in that area.  It's just west of the town of Sisters.   

Sue


----------



## PStreet1 (Apr 3, 2013)

New Mexico has lovely mountains and southern New Mexico wouldn't be as high (6,594 ft.).  They aren't the Rockies, but they may be more accessible, and they are lovely.  pictures:  http://www.google.com/search?q=pict...AWkzoDYAw&sqi=2&ved=0CC0QsAQ&biw=1195&bih=523


You might also consider the area around Lake Tahoe--lake and mountains to look at.  Altitude 6,224.  
http://www.google.com/search?q=pict...v2QWUm4Fw&sqi=2&ved=0CC0QsAQ&biw=1195&bih=523


----------



## Glynda (Apr 3, 2013)

*Jackson Hole*



BMWguynw said:


> Look into the resorts in and around Jackson, Wyoming.  The Grand Tetons are nearby, scenery is beautiful, and there are plenty of scenic drives in the area.
> 
> Dave




Jackson Hole and the Tetons are places she has seen, though in the sixties.

I'll look and see what's out there though.  Thanks!


----------



## Glynda (Apr 3, 2013)

*Photos*

Wow!  Great photos of Lake Tahoe!!  Thanks!



PStreet1 said:


> New Mexico has lovely mountains and southern New Mexico wouldn't be as high (6,594 ft.).  They aren't the Rockies, but they may be more accessible, and they are lovely.  pictures:  http://www.google.com/search?q=pict...AWkzoDYAw&sqi=2&ved=0CC0QsAQ&biw=1195&bih=523
> 
> 
> You might also consider the area around Lake Tahoe--lake and mountains to look at.  Altitude 6,224.
> http://www.google.com/search?q=pict...v2QWUm4Fw&sqi=2&ved=0CC0QsAQ&biw=1195&bih=523


----------



## Karen G (Apr 3, 2013)

How about Sedona, Arizona? There is a lot of beautiful scenery there.

I also agree with the Redmond/Bend, OR, area and Eagle Crest in particular.


----------



## Glynda (Apr 3, 2013)

*Estes Park and Oregon*

Estes Park I've looked at and am not finding a good date. Oregon.  Hmmm...I'll look.  Thanks!



sue1947 said:


> Estes Park would also be a good option.  The drive up and over Trail Ridge Road is very scenic.  You would definitely want to do this in Sept vs Oct when the snows might close the road.  Estes Park is around 8000' with the drives going up to 10-13000' so this would allow you to sleep lower which is best.  The town has lots of nice little shops as well.
> 
> OR:  further west try the area around Bend, OR.   In particular, anything at Sunriver which is a large resort developement with a river running through it.  The nearby Three Sisters Wilderness and Cascade Lakes drive is spectacular.  This is also quite a bit lower if elevation is a problem.  Sunriver is in the 4000' range.  The town of Bend and, more so, Sisters have some nice shops.  Timeshares are at Sunriver (south of Bend), Eagle Crest (north of town near Redmond which is where the airport is) or west of Bend up towards Mt Bachelor.  Any would be nice.  If the timeshare options don't work out, then renting a place at Black Butte Ranch would be really nice.  I've done that quite a few times and it is my favorite spot in that area.  It's just west of the town of Sisters.
> 
> Sue


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 3, 2013)

Glynda said:


> Jackson Hole and the Tetons are places she has seen, though in the sixties.
> 
> I'll look and see what's out there though.  Thanks!



It really is a beautiful area.  She might enjoy seeing it again, since it was so long ago. Might be some nice memories to recall.

Another thought might be St. George, Utah, which is only about 45 minutes from Zion National Park. Some great scenery there, too.  St. George is an easy freeway drive from Las Vegas.

Dave


----------



## Karen G (Apr 3, 2013)

BMWguynw said:


> Another thought might be St. George, Utah, which is only about 45 minutes from Zion National Park. Some great scenery there, too.  St. George is an easy freeway drive from Las Vegas.
> 
> Dave


Yes! I can't believe I didn't come up with that myself!


----------



## Glynda (Apr 3, 2013)

*Sedona*

Sedona is amazing but hubby and I have been and though we loved it, it isn't a place we'd want to go again.  Thanks for responding!



Karen G said:


> How about Sedona, Arizona? There is a lot of beautiful scenery there.
> 
> I also agree with the Redmond/Bend, OR, area and Eagle Crest in particular.


----------



## Glynda (Apr 3, 2013)

*Utah*

Will check out St George, Utah!  I love all these suggestions!  I knew I could count on Tuggers!



BMWguynw said:


> It really is a beautiful area.  She might enjoy seeing it again, since it was so long ago. Might be some nice memories to recall.
> 
> Another thought might be St. George, Utah, which is only about 45 minutes from Zion National Park. Some great scenery there, too.  St. George is an easy freeway drive from Las Vegas.
> 
> Dave


----------



## PStreet1 (Apr 4, 2013)

While I'm fond of red rock country, it isn't what I think of when I say "I want to see mountains."  Your mother may be thinking of trees and granite.


----------



## Glynda (Apr 4, 2013)

*red rocks*



PStreet1 said:


> While I'm fond of red rock country, it isn't what I think of when I say "I want to see mountains."  Your mother may be thinking of trees and granite.



Right.  I thought the red rock formations in Sedona were stunning but she is thinking of trees and granite.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 4, 2013)

Glynda said:


> she is thinking of trees and granite.



Well, Jackson Hole sure qualifies for that. And if she's up for a drive of over a couple of hours, Yellowstone is that close. And depending on the time of year of your visit, the Nat'l Elk Reserve just outside town offers unprecedented wildlife viewing.


----------



## Elan (Apr 4, 2013)

If Glacier NP and western Montana are out, then I'd second (or third ) Eagle Crest in Redmond, OR.  Great views of the Cascade range, relatively warm weather (central Oregon is high desert, and Redmond is effectively on the eastern downslope of the Cascades, so it's a nice transitional area), and within a short drive of numerous other scenic attractions.


----------



## itchyfeet (Apr 4, 2013)

Glynda, what a wonderful daughter you are to plan this trip for your mother!


----------



## Icc5 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Bend area*



Elan said:


> If Glacier NP and western Montana are out, then I'd second (or third ) Eagle Crest in Redmond, OR.  Great views of the Cascade range, relatively warm weather (central Oregon is high desert, and Redmond is effectively on the eastern downslope of the Cascades, so it's a nice transitional area), and within a short drive of numerous other scenic attractions.



I would agree with the Bend/Sisters area.  It sounds to me for sight-seeing you will be car bound so any area with lots of drive trips sounds like it would be good to me.  St. George (not as much) because getting out and exploring seems more the case in that area.  
A drive in and about central Washington would also be beautiful.
Bart


----------



## Karen G (Apr 4, 2013)

Another idea might be fly to Vancouver, BC, and drive up to Whistler. Very scenic drive, nice village for you to walk around in and look at the shops. There are a lot of RCI resorts there.


----------



## Elan (Apr 4, 2013)

Karen G said:


> Another idea might be fly to Vancouver, BC, and drive up to Whistler. Very scenic drive, nice village for you to walk around in and look at the shops. There are a lot of RCI resorts there.



  That's a great suggestion also.  Whistler is a really beautiful area.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 4, 2013)

Elan said:


> That's a great suggestion also.  Whistler is a really beautiful area.



I concur as well. Beautiful area. Low elevation. (relative to others that have been mentioned- even by me) The only caveat might be the need of a passport. If she already has one, fine and dandy. If not, getting or renewing a 10 year passport at age 91 might be construed as optimism in the maximum. My FIL did at 93 and took his girlfriend to Antarctica but that was to fill out his 'every continent' bucket list.

Jim


----------



## Glynda (Apr 4, 2013)

*Jackson Hole*



Passepartout said:


> Well, Jackson Hole sure qualifies for that. And if she's up for a drive of over a couple of hours, Yellowstone is that close. And depending on the time of year of your visit, the Nat'l Elk Reserve just outside town offers unprecedented wildlife viewing.



I couldn't get a 2 bedroom in Jackson Hole.  See, I waited eight months after my Bluegreen points became available and now I don't have much choice.  I borrowed ahead next year's points and added them to the points that I have. However, it's my understanding that the earlier points decide when they must be reserved by.


----------



## Glynda (Apr 4, 2013)

*Pagosa Springs*



susieq said:


> How about Pagosa Springs?? :



Pagosa Springs turned out to be too far from an airport.  Albuquerque 250 miles, I think RCI said.


----------



## Glynda (Apr 4, 2013)

*Sun Valley and Park City*



Passepartout said:


> Jackson Hole, Wyoming or Park City, UT or Sun Valley, ID



There was nothing at Sun Valley.  Park City availability was in December.


----------



## Glynda (Apr 4, 2013)

*Estes Park and Bend, Oregon*



sue1947 said:


> Estes Park would also be a good option.  ...
> 
> 
> OR:  further west try the area around Bend, OR.   In particular, anything at Sunriver which is a large resort developement with a river running through it.
> ...



Estes Park didn't have any 2 bedrooms available with good enough ratings and reviews.  

Personally, I loved the idea of Bend, Or. but again, nothing great was available and I think she was more excited about Colorado. Bend is one I'm going to keep in mind for the next available points and not let myself wait so long!  Thanks!  It was fun reading about it.


----------



## Glynda (Apr 4, 2013)

*"Wonderful daughter"*



itchyfeet said:


> Glynda, what a wonderful daughter you are to plan this trip for your mother!



Thank you for writing that.  I don't feel so "wonderful." We purchased a bigger house in Charleston, SC, are using the living room as a bedroom with armoires and turned an adjoining study into a bathroom so Mother could move in with us.  She's lived in Florida all her life and we finally convinced her to sell her home and leave.  It's been almost a year and between Mother moving in and my husband retiring the end of Dec., I selfishly feel that my life as I knew it is over!  Some days I really mourn that life.  Others, I'm rather resigned to it all and it's OK.  

I was going to lose the points if I didn't use them soon so asked her where she'd like to go and here we are!  We all need a vacation!


----------



## Glynda (Apr 4, 2013)

*Canada*



Karen G said:


> Another idea might be fly to Vancouver, BC, and drive up to Whistler. Very scenic drive, nice village for you to walk around in and look at the shops. There are a lot of RCI resorts there.




The place Mother would love (if they, or we, had a riding cart) is Victoria.  She would love Butchart Gardens.


----------



## Glynda (Apr 4, 2013)

*Passport*



Passepartout said:


> The only caveat might be the need of a passport. If she already has one, fine and dandy. If not, getting or renewing a 10 year passport at age 91 might be construed as optimism in the maximum.
> 
> Jim



It is a bit of a problem as her passport has expired.  But we have time to get it renewed.  Good for you FIL!!!  Sounds like he was quite a character!


----------



## Karen G (Apr 4, 2013)

Glynda said:


> The place Mother would love (if they, or we, had a riding cart) is Victoria.  She would love Butchart Gardens.


Yes! That's such a beautiful spot. Here is some info about wheelchair accessibility. Toward the bottom of the page is an item about renting a motorized chair.


----------



## Glynda (Apr 4, 2013)

*Holding*

Well, I'm holding a two bedroom at Valdoro Mountain Lodge in Breckenridge, CO until tomorrow.  I could also get a two bedroom at Steamboat Grand in Steamboat Springs.  I think Breckenridge would be the better choice because it is an easier drive to Denver, has more to do as it is closer to several other towns. On the down side, the altitude is high.  Also it is in...hold on for it....late October.  I know.  It's going to snow.  Mother has only seen it really snow once in her entire life.  She's been in small amounts of snow two other times.  She always hopes for snow when we are in our NC home. 

I'm holding because in my gut I'm worried about her falling.  She's already fallen three times since being with us.  She crushed her knee cap in one fall.
Got to talk and think seriously about it.


----------



## Glynda (Apr 4, 2013)

*Co vs Or*

So, I'm getting cold feet on Colorado in October/November.  I revisited Oregon and I can get a two bedroom at Eagle Crest.  A two bedroom what, I don't know  but would have to call to see if they have a bedroom and bath downstairs at least.  What is the difference in the weather in Redmond, Oregon and Breckenridge, Colorado in mid-October to early November?


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 4, 2013)

I have only exchanged into a couple of units at Eagle Crest (Bend/Redmond). They're nice and have a small bedroom downstairs and the master with jetted tub is up. I'd try for as early October as possible, because winter can happen anytime after then. You could easily get a skiff of white even then, but it won't last.

They are nice 'cottages' scattered along the golf course fairways. Deer wander pretty freely. We 'did' Thanksgiving there a few years ago and had a great time. They decorate with lighted displays for the holidays and have hay rides around the place. FIL was 90ish and got along fine with it. The High Desert Museum S. of Bend is worth a visit,and the Deschutes Brewery (Ahhh Black Butte Porter, YUM) is a favorite too.

Jim


----------



## Elan (Apr 4, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> I have only exchanged into a couple of units at Eagle Crest (Bend/Redmond). They're nice and have a small bedroom downstairs and the master with jetted tub is up. I'd try for as early October as possible, because winter can happen anytime after then. You could easily get a skiff of white even then, but it won't last.
> 
> They are nice 'cottages' scattered along the golf course fairways. Deer wander pretty freely. We 'did' Thanksgiving there a few years ago and had a great time. They decorate with lighted displays for the holidays and have hay rides around the place. FIL was 90ish and got along fine with it. The High Desert Museum S. of Bend is worth a visit,and the Deschutes Brewery (Ahhh Black Butte Porter, YUM) is a favorite too.
> 
> Jim



  What Jim said.  

  I own at Eagle Crest and always get a 2BR golf course view.  As he said, the master is up, but there is a BR with two twins down.  All of the other rooms are down (full bath with shower/tub combo, laundry, kitchen, living and dining rooms).

  Weather is going to be a crap shoot that time of year.


----------



## PStreet1 (Apr 4, 2013)

What about the Big Bear area, outside Los Angeles?  Trees and granite and a lake, close to the airport, and somewhat lower altitude, maybe less chance of show that early.  http://www.bigbear.com/  Possibly more available than some of the other areas.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 4, 2013)

I might add, the airport is Bend/Redmond, and is served by commuter planes. Alaska Airlines serves it. Otherwise it's a fairly long drive from Portland. Between 150 and 200 miles depending on the route you choose. The shortest one skirts Mt Hood. Pretty, but late in the year could get dicey. Ask before heading out on that one.


----------



## Glynda (Apr 4, 2013)

*Difference?*

What is the difference in Eagle Crest and World Mark Eagle Crest?


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 4, 2013)

Near as I could see they were identical units, just different management company.


----------



## Glynda (Apr 4, 2013)

*hmmm....*

One thing about Oregon.  As I look at photos of the area, it's not exactly "lots of green trees and granite."  Some of the rivers' photos are beautiful but are they spots one sees only by hiking to the area?  I see other photos of very plain streams set in a brown/beige landscape along roads. Odd, I never thought of Oregon as dry but as lush. Guess I don't know much about Oregon.  

I see two of you are from Idaho.  When we visited Montana, our starting flight was delayed and we missed the flight to Salt Lake City.  The next day was the fourth of July and there were no flights for us into Missoula so the airline sent us to some airport in Washington state and rented a car for us to drive to Missoula.  On the way, we drove through Spokane and later we passed through a beautiful lake area in Idaho. I wonder where that was and is there a timeshare there?


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 4, 2013)

Glynda said:


> On the way, we drove through Spokane and later we passed through a beautiful lake area in Idaho. I wonder where that was and is there a timeshare there?



That would have been Coeur de Alene (say core-duh-lane) and vicinity. It is truly beautiful. There are some timeshares not too far from there on Lake Pend Orielle (say Ponderay) at Hope ID and Blanchard.

And you're right, the interior of Oregon can be very dry and brown and lava rocky. Think Big Island of Hawaii like. The Cascades and Coastal range get all the moisture and the interior West is high altitude desert. Where I live in Southern Idaho, when settlers came here just over 100 years ago, there was not a single tree in the county. We irrigate a half million acres now and have lots of trees.

Jim


----------



## susieq (Apr 4, 2013)

Glynda said:


> Pagosa Springs turned out to be too far from an airport.  Albuquerque 250 miles, I think RCI said.



We flew into Denver, then Durango ~ which is only 60 miles away.


----------



## VegasBella (Apr 4, 2013)

Personally, I would narrow it down by weather, then altitude, then scenery. That would narrow it down to states/ locations. After that, I'd narrow it down to resorts based on ammenities, price, specific location. Pretty sure all resorts need to have some ADA rooms so I wouldn't worry too much about 1st floor and walk-in shower, etc until I'd narrowed it down to 3 or 4 resorts.

In September it's still going to be very hot in most of Arizona, southern Nevada. In October it will be fantastic in those locations. 
But it might be too cold or rainy for your tastes in Oregon, Utah, Idaho, etc during October. (For me it would be too cold.)

Higher altitudes are, of course, always going to be cooler than the lower ones. And then you will need to see what the doc says she can tolerate. Maybe she'd be OK with just seeing the mountains without being on them? 

California really has a lot to offer - variety of climates, scenery, things to do. I might start there.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Apr 5, 2013)

You may want to check tradingplaces.com for Park City availability.  They tend ot have many units available in summer/fall.


----------



## Glynda (Apr 5, 2013)

*Odd*



susieq said:


> We flew into Denver, then Durango ~ which is only 60 miles away.



Odd that RCI didn't use that rather than say Albuquerque.


----------



## Glynda (Apr 5, 2013)

*Makes sense*



VegasBella said:


> Personally, I would narrow it down by weather, then altitude, then scenery. That would narrow it down to states/ locations. After that, I'd narrow it down to resorts based on ammenities, price, specific location. Pretty sure all resorts need to have some ADA rooms so I wouldn't worry too much about 1st floor and walk-in shower, etc until I'd narrowed it down to 3 or 4 resorts.
> 
> In September it's still going to be very hot in most of Arizona, southern Nevada. In October it will be fantastic in those locations.
> But it might be too cold or rainy for your tastes in Oregon, Utah, Idaho, etc during October. (For me it would be too cold.)
> ...



That makes sense!  Thanks.  She would like to go on drives through mountains.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 5, 2013)

RCI probably doesn't show all the airports with service by regional airlines and small planes.

Glynda, I think Tahoe area might provide the best balance of granite, trees, some upscale boutique shopping, and timeshare accommodations you seek. There is gaming and name-brand entertainment there and nearby and the ease of getting at least as close as Reno by major airlines in bigger planes might appeal.

It wouldn't give 'Mom' the true 'wilderness' mountain experience, but there just aren't upscale timeshare accommodations you seek in the mountain west.


----------



## Glynda (Apr 5, 2013)

*Tahoe*



Passepartout said:


> RCI probably doesn't show all the airports with service by regional airlines and small planes.
> 
> Glynda, I think Tahoe area might provide the best balance of granite, trees, some upscale boutique shopping, and timeshare accommodations you seek. There is gaming and name-brand entertainment there and nearby and the ease of getting at least as close as Reno by major airlines in bigger planes might appeal.
> 
> It wouldn't give 'Mom' the true 'wilderness' mountain experience, but there just aren't upscale timeshare accommodations you seek in the mountain west.




I looked at Lake Tahoe and grew confused.  Which side/area of the lake?  So many of the resorts seemed to be built down the mountain side and there were lots of reviews about lots of steps. I saw quite a few town homes with the bedrooms at lower level and the rest upstairs for the view. It was a bit overwhelming but you're right about the "trees and granite."

Don't misunderstand, I do like nice shopping, crafts, art, etc. and I like nice accommodations but as long as they are clean, comfortable and roomy enough for the three of us, and have a good set-up for Mother, I'm OK.


----------



## PStreet1 (Apr 5, 2013)

South Lake Tahoe resorts CAN have good mountain views--obviously, more difficult to get the mountain views.  Incline Village does have steps because it's on the mountainside.  There are other timeshares built around the edge of the lake--and mountain views are possible.  Marriott's Timber Lodge is lovely.  There are lots of nice drives available around the lake and up into the mountains; you can see Donner Pass with a short drive; it's 9 miles west of Truckee.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BP1LBJpR_Z4


----------



## VegasBella (Apr 5, 2013)

Glynda said:


> I looked at Lake Tahoe and grew confused.  Which side/area of the lake?



I haven't stayed in any of the resorts there but I spent a Summer living there. The Nevada side has gaming (casinos) and more logging/fewer trees/ fewer protected spaces. The California side has higher taxes. Heh.
South Lake Tahoe is the biggest town in the area. All the other places are very tiny without a lot to do (but that's the point). 

There's a map of US timeshares here on TUG that might help you locate a good one in the area: http://tug2.com/tsmaps/TimeshareMaps.html
Click on "west USA" and then zoom into Tahoe.


----------



## PStreet1 (Apr 5, 2013)

Try looking at Ruidoso, New Mexico 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BP1LBJpR_Z4
The mountains are beautiful; the elevation is lower, and availability is generally good.  It's 2 1/2 hours from El Paso--no worries about snow until you actually start climbing into the mountains.

White Sands is only 70 miles from Ruidoso, and that is so unique that most people are really impressed  http://www.google.com/#hl=en&output...16,d.b2I&fp=5bd5aa4dd105a4f2&biw=1190&bih=523


----------



## Greg G (Apr 6, 2013)

Olympic National Park and the state of Washington is another great area for viewing mountains, forests, lakes, rivers, tide pools, a rain forest, and even hot springs.   Expansive pristine areas,  the beautifull rugged west coast of the state, and the strait between the state and Vancouver island.
Many of these are easily seen from a car.
Port Angeles would be a central point for day trips (not sure of timeshares there) and Port Townsend would be another point although further east (requiring longer day trips).

https://picasaweb.google.com/ghgemmer/OlympicNPAndPeninsulaMay2006#

I also second the Vancouver Island area as well.

Greg


----------



## Glynda (Apr 6, 2013)

*Trip*

Thanks to the help of a very kind tugger, I've set up our trip.  We're going to fly into Seattle in late September, spend a couple of days to show Mother the market and houseboats and then take the ferry to Victoria, Canada where we are staying on the harbor at the Worldmark Victoria for a week. Mother will finally get to see Butchart gardens. Then back to Seattle, pick up a car, and drive down to Redmond where we'll spend another week at Eagle Crest.  I'm really looking forward to it.  Have to get Mother's passport renewed for another ten years!


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 6, 2013)

That will be a fantastic and memorable trip to some of the West's most beautiful places- and a few others as well. It will be a very long day (I'd make it 2) between Victoria to Seattle and down to Redmond. Depending on the weather a side trip to the visitor's center of Mt St. Helens might be squeezed in. If it's cloudy/rainy there isn't anything to see.

You've picked just about the prettiest time of year to do it too.

Happy travels to you all. I hope I'm renewing my passport at age 91!

Jim


----------



## Karen G (Apr 6, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> That will be a fantastic and memorable trip to some of the West's most beautiful places- and a few others as well.


I agree. Great choice and I'm sure you'll all enjoy seeing all the beautiful sights.


----------



## Glynda (Apr 6, 2013)

*two days*



Passepartout said:


> T It will be a very long day (I'd make it 2) between Victoria to Seattle and down to Redmond.
> 
> Jim



Yes, I've scheduled two days to make that trip.


----------



## PStreet1 (Apr 6, 2013)

What a great trip!  Your mother will love it, and you will all have wonderful memories of it.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 7, 2013)

Glynda, your trip will certainly be memorable.  My parents lived in Bend for a long time, and it's a beautiful area.  At that time of year the snow should be building on Mt. Bachelor, further to the west from the Bend area.  The weather will be medium-warm to cool days, and likely cold nights.  Easy drives into the hills should get your Mom close to the mountains she'll want to see.  Keep in mind Bend is considered "high desert" country, so will have red dirt and cinder rocks on rolling hills, as opposed to granite and mountains.  Miles of pine forests make the area very scenic.

Depending on the weather, driving Highway 20 between Bend and Salem is a very pretty drive.  Some awesome mountain scenery, as the road travels along the river.

Have a good time!

Dave


----------



## Greg G (Apr 7, 2013)

Glynda

On the south side of Victoria, Dallas Rd provides a nice short drive with good views of the Olympic mountains and the Strait of Juan de Fuca (when not clouded over).  Also depending on the floor and unit you are staying in at the WorldMark Victoria you may also have a view of the mountains from there as well (and possibly docked cruise ships)

Greg


----------



## Glynda (Apr 7, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks everyone for your great suggestions and wishes!  It's a while off yet but hopefully all will be well with Mother and we'll all enjoy the trip!  She's a trooper!


----------

